# [Problem] Video in Adobe "Abgehackt"



## Radon (8. Juni 2003)

*[Premiere Problem] Video in Premiere 6.5 "Abgehackt"*

Fangen wir mal hiermit an ^^
http://www.fan-only.de/stuff/problem.avi 400kb

Erstmal sollte ich sagen das ich nur 256 MB ram habe ( ich habe den letzten aldi rechner, ersparen wir uns die kommentare in dem ich sage das ich ihn geschenkt bekommen habe und ich sehr froh damit bin da ich forher nur nen p1 hatte ^^ zurück zum thema  ) . . . bis gestern habe ich mir gedacht das das mein problem ist ( auch wen ich mich imemr gefragt habe wie man dann vor drei jahren videos am computer bearbeiten konnte . . . ) aber gestern habe ich mir die Trial von diesem "ACD VideoMagic" über die divx.com seite geladen und ( davon abgesehn das ich mit den resultaten des programs ansich nicht zufrieden binn ^^, aber das hat hier wieder nichts verlohren ) das video das ausgegeben wurde lief erstaunlich flüssig. 

fangen wir mal von forne an

das was ihr im video sehet ist ein japanisches playstation 2 spiel von dem ich gerne für interesierte die das game nicht haben können ( importieren = teuer, erstrecht wen die japanische ps2 noch dazukommt oder nen modchip beschaft werden muss ), ich neme es über das ganze übers "video in" mit dem program "Power Cinema" auf ( war auf dem computer vor instaliert ) - die einstellung ist 5000 kbps ( normal dvd heist das bei denen ), im winmedia player läuft es absolut flüssig, ein fehler bei der aufname liegt also woll nicht vor. 

ich habe bereits einige videos in divx umcodiert ( das umcodieren mit Virtual dub ist absolut problemlos ) um die datenrate zusammenzustauchen, allerdings weigert sich Adobe mit divx 5< zu arbeiten ( wen ich das video reinlade kann ich es anschauen, aber sobal ich es in die zeitleiste ziehe bleibt nur noch schwarzbild, ich verwende divx 5.0.5 pro in der bezahl version, adaware hat hier also nichts kaput gemacht ), daher weis ich nicht ob es so funktionieren würde, es in ein anderes formart umzurendern habe ich mir bis jetzt erspart ( bis auf ein qualitativ schlechters mpeg formart das aber trotzder geringeren datenrate noch mit dem selben problem kämpfte ) da diese varianten einfach zuviel zeit in anspruch nemen . . . 

ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern in adobe premiere ( ich benutze btw. version 6.5 deutsch  ) etwas verstellt zu haben, selbst we ich in meinen privat video einstellungen etwas geändert habe, das problem ist immernoch da wen ich im wizzard eine der voreinstellungen wähle. 

bei dem beispielvideo oben habe ich wie man sieht auch keine weiteren efecte oder so benutzt ( im gegensatz zu ACD "VideoMagic", das ist ja ne reine efect maschiene, neuer sound wird auch reingekleistert und man muss sich das video beim rendern anschauen, trotzdem ist es in wenigen minuten ohne fehler vertig ( ich baue das als mpeg in dem program ) ) 

in adobe dagegen kann ich nichteinmal mehr das preview video ( das bei divx ja noch ging befohr ich es in die zeitleiste zog ) ohne das stocken schauen.

ihrgentwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das adobe einfach so schlecht ist das es trotz meinem geringem arbeitsspeicher nichts zustande bekommt wen selbst so ne mittagspausen software wie "ACD VideoMagic" es besser hinbekommt wen mehr gefordert wird.

hiernoch mal der beweis das es wirklich gehen kann ^^ 
http://www.fan-only.de/stuff/problem2.avi


ich hoffe ich habe das problem ausreichent gut geschildert, ich wäre sehr froh wen mir jemand helfen könnte adobe zum laufen zu bekommen oder nen anderes program empfehlen kann das bei mir diese sorgen nicht mitsich bringt . . . mit tmpg schneiden ist einfach zu nervtötent, ihrgentetwas das ne zeitleiste hat wäre ganz net

danke im foraus ^^

Radon

ps: sorry für die vielen rechtschreibfehler, bin legasteniker . . .


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2003)

Versuche doch mal bitte, nich direkt ins DivX Format aufzunehmen sonder "umkomprimiert" z.B. im Huffyuv Codec zu capturen. Dann schneidest du in Premiere. Exportierst auch hier wieder im Huffyuv Codec und lässt die ganze Geschichte dann via Virtual Dub in DivX encoden.


----------



## Radon (9. Juni 2003)

meine TV Karten Software kann nur VCD, SVCD, und verschiedene DVD qualitätsstuffen aufnemen ( m2v oder mpeg2 wäre das glaube ich )

hättest du vieleicht einen tip für ein "tuner" ( ich glaube so heisen diese programme *newbie ist* ) program von anständiger qualität ? 

ich habe die videos hier nur ins divx genommen damit es keine zu größe mphe für die downloaded wird die helfen wollen


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2003)

Irgendwie kann man auch mit Virtual Dub von Fernsehkarten aufnehmen. Da müsstest du mal in Google suchen, da wirst du sicherlich was finden. 
DivX ist ja ganz nett und schön, kannst du ja auch nehmen, aber bitte erst in DivX umwandeln, wenn der gesamte Schnittprozess abgeschlossen ist und nicht mit DivX Dateien schneiden. So war das gemeint


----------



## Radon (9. Juni 2003)

ok

ich habe spasseshalber mal einwenig video umgerendert, das geht ja noch gut schnell, allerdings wird es sehr sehr groß :/ wenigstens kann ichs aber in Premiere benutzen ^^ . . . allerdings weis ich nicht wie es aussieht wen ich da auchnoch ton mit reinmische :/ 2 minuten tonloses geschnipsle sind bei inputgröße ja schon 2,2 GB *schwitz* 

ich muss alerings sagen das ich immernochnicht ganz verstehe wieso dieses program probleme mit meinen VCD mpgs hat wärent andere diese ganz normal bearbeiten kann ohne zu stocken :/ es muss doch nen halbwegs anständiges program zum schneidern geben in dem ich auch mit mehreren 100 mb großen VCD mpgs arbeiten kann . . . wen ich mein rohmaterial um den unwichtigen kram kürze sind das mit sicherheit über 10 gb :/ 

naja wenigstens geht es etwas ^^ aber ideal ist das noch lange nicht, wen also noch jemand tips oder ideen hat wäre ich sehr glücklich . . . wäre doch nen witz wen der jahre alte schnit computer in der schule bessere resultate erziehlt als so aktuelle programme ^^

dankent 
Radon


----------



## Tim C. (9. Juni 2003)

Das Problem sind nicht die mehrere 100MB großen Dateien an sich, sondern das Format. Es ist bekannt, dass Premiere mit VCD und SVCD MPEG's einige Probleme hat.

Das man für einen Film mal gut und gerne 10-30gb braucht ist aber auch nichts neues. Hast du mal den Huffyuv Codec probiert ? Damit verlieren die Videos nicht an Qualität aber sind nur noch ca halb so groß, als wenn du sie unkomprimiert exportierst.


----------



## Radon (9. Juni 2003)

ja den benutze ich jetzt gerade.


allerdings hatte ich was vcd angeht auch in pinacle studio so meine problme.


----------



## Gi.Joe (9. Juni 2003)

*Spam:*


Radon woher kommst du ? Zufällig aus Österrrich oder Schweiz ?
Hast bzw. hattest zufälig ne Dreamcast und hast zufällig PhantasyStarOnline gespielt ?

Wenn du es bist... hab ich den _Auserwählten_ gefunden!

Wenn du (Mark Wiedmer) es wirklich bist, schreib mir bitte sofrt ne Mail!!!


----------



## Radon (9. Juni 2003)

nope ich muss dich enteuschen, ich habe weder dreamcast (noch gamecube) und somit auch keinen grund Fantasy Star Online zu haben ^^ und leben tu ich im hohem norden der brd *bg*


----------



## Gi.Joe (10. Juni 2003)

ARRG, schade ;-)    naja, ist auch nicht schlimm.

Nun aber zurück zu deinem Problemchien.

Nur mein Tipp dabei -ich weiß nicht, ob es scon jemand anderes gesagt hat- arbeite *immer* unkompremiert, bis ganz zum schluss, dann wandelst du dein Video in divx, mpg etc. um.


----------



## Tim C. (10. Juni 2003)

Ja nur halt statt unkomprimiert bitte im Huffyuv Codec: Gleiche Qualität wie unkomprimiert aber kleinere Dateien.


----------



## Radon (10. Juni 2003)

hat soweit ganz gut geklapt . . . nur die festplatte freigenug zu bekommen war ganz schön anstrengend ^^ 

dank e


----------

